
WeWork’s Implosion Shows How SoftBank Is Breaking the World - Atavism
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/d3ae7y/weworks-implosion-shows-how-softbank-is-breaking-the-world
======
unlinked_dll
I think it's weird to paint all VCs with the same brush as Softbank.

Also, how much of VC money actually comes from pensions/retirements? I always
figured the bulk came from private equity groups and was a less accessible
avenue for investors.

------
jimmywanger
I think the takeaway would be that WeWork has found the biggest sucker out
there, and that nobody else at this point would invest a dime in them.

Until you can somehow show profit on sales per unit, then you certainly aren't
running a sustainable business. All of the more clued in investors are running
for the hills. Google ventures invested early in Uber - when was they last
time they tossed Uber more money? (Honest question, I don't know)

Seems like WeWork wants to enlist true believers/people who think they can
flip their investment. I don't see an exit plan.

------
goatinaboat
Everyone is laughing at Masa Son for paying $19Bn for something only worth
$8Bn, but it’s entirely possible that it’s actually worth $0.

------
alistproducer2
Also, Adam Neumann walks away with $1.2 billion for selling $1 for $0.50 while
a third of the workforce gets pink slips. I mean, they were obviously way
over-staffed so this day was coming no matter what but it just sucks to see
Neumann walk away with untold amounts of power for the skill of lighting free
money on fire.

